# E7-CM 580W pfeift ab und an



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

E7-CM 580W pfeift ab und an, es ist ein eher tieferes summen.
Das kommt aber nur alle 1-2 Wochen vor manchmal summt es 5 aber manchmal summt es den ganzen Tag. Am nächsten Tag ist es aber dann wieder weg.

Ich bin gespannt was euch dazu einfällt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo hirschi-94

Was für Hardware verwendest du und weißt du, unter welchen Umständen es anfängt dieses Geräusch zu machen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich verwende:

CPU: Phenom II 965 C3 @3600
GPU: Asus 5870 
Mainboard: Gigabyte 790FX UD5P
Ram: G-Skill ECO CL7 1600 @1333 CL7-7-7-16
HDD: Samsung jew. 250GB
Case: Corsair Obsidian 700D

Das Geräusch tritt meistens beim Surfen auf und summt dann weiter...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Oktober 2010)

Sind die erweiterten Stromsparmechanismen der CPU aktiv?
Kannst du dieses Geräusch provozieren?
BIOS ist auf dem neusten Stand?


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

> Sind die erweiterten Stromsparmechanismen der CPU aktiv?



Nein ich habe alle Stromsparmechanismen abgeschaltet sowohl im BIOS als auch im Windows; also der Energiesparplan ist auch Höchstleistung eingestellt.



> Kannst du dieses Geräusch provozieren?



Was meinst du damit?



> BIOS ist auf dem neusten Stand?


Ist das aktuellste.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Gibt es bestimmte Dinge, die du am Rechner tust, die dazu führen, das dieses Geräusch entsteht z.B. der Besuch bestimmter Websiten, ausführen von bestimmten Programmen und so weiter.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

Da ist mit nichts aufgefallen. Es kommt immer spontan.


----------



## Philipus II (20. Oktober 2010)

Meiner Kenntnislage nach wirst du einfach ein defektes Exemplar abbekommen haben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Meiner Kenntnislage nach wirst du einfach ein defektes Exemplar abbekommen haben.




Das hoffe ich nicht...

@Stefan@be quiet!

Wie wird jetzt weiter vorgegangen?
Ist dir noch etwas eingefallen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. Oktober 2010)

Kannst du deinen Rechner etwas beobachten und schauen, wann dieses Geräusch genau auftritt bzw diverse Dinge machen, von denen du denkst, dass sie das Geräusch verursachen könnten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kann ich machen! Ich melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Bruce112 (9. November 2010)

hallo 

wie ihr mitbekommen habt habe ich ne E7 serie 600 watt bekommen 

als garantie ,meine alte ist kaputt E6 serie 600 watt ,

wollte mal fragen ob ich den E8 580 Cm tauschen kann bei bequiet .

wenn ja wieviel würde es kosten ,ich bin bereit etwas draufzuzahlen ,

weil der etwas teuer ist als der straight power .

wenn nicht werde ich den verkaufen ,1 monat alt


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (9. November 2010)

Hallo Bruce112

Der Austausch deines heilen/gebrauchten E7 mit 600W gegen ein anderes Gerät ist nicht möglich.


----------



## Nyuki (21. November 2010)

Ich hab das auch aber nicht den ganzen Tag sondern nur paar minuten und dann ist es weg.Wenn ich über Websiten scrolle mit der Maus über irgendwelche links oder icons ect. gehe und es im Raum ganz still ist ,dann höre ich jedesmal ein kleines Summen aus dem Netzteil raus.Man konnte erst nicht definieren zuerst ,wo das Geräusch herkommen könnte.Doch meine Katze hat mir dabei geholfen als sie mit meiner G700 spielte und ich es dann rausfiltern konnte.Bis zu 2 Meter kann man das Geräusch hören.Es ist aber wirklich nicht störend.Von 9 Personen konnte auch nur ich das raushören.Ich hasse meine Ohren...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

Gibt es neues von der Front, hirschi-94?


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. November 2010)

Ja gibt es es kommt immer mal wieder vor, was mich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich stört, für ein Netzteil in dieser Preisklasse. Jedoch kann ich nicht genau sagen unter welchen Bedingungen dieser Ton entsteht; 
manchmal kommt es beim Start eines Spiels vor, während dem Surfen und auch beim Gamen.

Auf eine RMA habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auch wenn es einen Direkt Austausch gibt, der Aufwand meinerseits ist mir da zu groß.

Gruß
hirschi


----------



## Philipus II (25. November 2010)

Hm, defekte und teildefekte Netzteile gibts bei allen Herstellern. BeQuiets aktuelle Serien sind nicht übermässig betroffen...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (25. November 2010)

Hallo hirschi-94

Die von dir beschriebenen Geräusche können von jeglicher Komponente deines Rechners verursacht werden. Hierbei ist es nicht leicht, die eigentliche Ursache zu finden. Für uns als Netzteilhersteller ist es auch nicht möglich, alle möglichen Konfigurationen an Komponenten zu testen, daher kann es hin und wieder zu den von dir erlebten Geräuschentwicklungen kommen.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn du uns bei der Lokalisierung deines Fehlers helfen könntest. Vielleicht kannst du herausfinden, wie du das Geräusch reproduzieren kannst, damit wir bei weiteren Entwicklungen auf diesen Punkt achten könnten.


----------



## hirschi-94 (25. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich werde weiterhin berichten, wenn es etwas neues gibt.

lg


----------



## hirschi-94 (27. November 2010)

Hallo nochmal,

also heute ist es wieder aufgetreten, während ich surfe.
Leider konnte ich das Geräusch mit keinen Mitteln beeinflussen.

Was ich aber herausgefunden habe, ist dass auf der 12V Leitung nur 11,9V anliegen(IDLE),
ist das normal?
Bei meinem Antec TruePower Quattro 1KW liegen auf der 12V Leitung übrigens 12,09V an.

lg


----------



## Philipus II (27. November 2010)

11,9V sind ok. Hast dus mitm Multimeter gemessen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (28. November 2010)

Ja mit einem Voltcraft VC 120


----------



## hirschi-94 (16. März 2011)

So kleiner zwischen Bericht.

Ich habe als Austausch ein E7-CM 680W NT bekommen - super Service!  

Pfeifen tut diese leider auch ~alle 2 Wochen sehr kurz...stört mich aber nicht so stark, wie es beim alten NT war. 
Ich denke es liegt an meiner HW Konfiguration, denn in meinem Test System konnte ich kein Pfeifen fest stellen.


----------

